# What time does the bird song begin where you are?



## Bretrick (Nov 6, 2021)

Time now is 4.44am and the birds have started conversing with each other.
Might have been a little earlier though am I just now hearing them.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## bingo (Nov 6, 2021)

Break of dawn....one beautiful  bird..greets the day


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 6, 2021)

4:30 a.m. until lately. They are very loud, but I love it.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 6, 2021)

Just before dawn.......nothing better than being woken by the beautiful chorus.
During our spring and summer......don't hear many in the fall.....but.....year round there's the chickadees, nuthatches, waxwings.


----------



## Shero (Nov 6, 2021)

I hear those joyful sounds around 5am!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 7, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Time now is 4.44am and the birds have started conversing with each other.
> Might have been a little earlier though am I just now hearing them.


Are you familiar with the concept of sparrowfart?

It is a time of day when I am seldom sentient.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)

Shortly before sunrise , which currently is 7am....


----------



## Don M. (Nov 7, 2021)

One of the nearby farmers has lots of chickens, and the roosters start "singing" at the first sign of daylight.  Even though the farm is well over a mile away, on a quiet morning, they can be clearly heard.


----------



## charry (Nov 7, 2021)

We have our family;of seagulls around 6am ,


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 7, 2021)

Occasionally a mockingbird will sing all night.  Mourning doves begin at daybreak.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 8, 2021)

It's currently 28 degrees (F) outside and I'm not about to venture out in my bathrobe to find out!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 8, 2021)

Tommy said:


> It's currently 28 degrees (F) outside and I'm not about to venture out in my bathrobe to find out!


So you can not hear birdsong inside?


----------



## Tommy (Nov 9, 2021)

No.  Fortunately our house is well insulated so we don't hear many sounds from outside.  We can hear our dog when he barks and occasionally a loud truck on the road or aircraft flying low overhead but that's about it.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 9, 2021)

Tommy said:


> No.  Fortunately our house is well insulated so we don't hear many sounds from outside.  We can hear our dog when he barks and occasionally a loud truck on the road or aircraft flying low overhead but that's about it.


Birdsong is one of the most beautiful sounds, in my opinion


----------



## Tommy (Nov 10, 2021)

I understand, Bretrick.  In our little corner of the earth we only rarely hear the "sounds of civilization" while the sounds of nature are our constant background music.  Birds, frogs, insects, wee furry critters, the wind in the trees and meadow grass, rain, a small nearby waterfall . . . all make for a very pleasant soundtrack to our waking hours.

However I DO recall, in our former home, discovering that we had CROWS!  Attractive, intelligent birds, but when we slept with the windows open they would congregate outside just before sunrise and start up their morning chant (Aarrrgh!).

We quickly learned to sleep with the windows closed.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 10, 2021)

Tommy said:


> I understand, Bretrick.  In our little corner of the earth we only rarely hear the "sounds of civilization" while the sounds of nature are our constant background music.  Birds, frogs, insects, wee furry critters, the wind in the trees and meadow grass, rain, a small nearby waterfall . . . all make for a very pleasant soundtrack to our waking hours.
> 
> However I DO recall, in our former home, discovering that we had CROWS!  Attractive, intelligent birds, but when we slept with the windows open they would congregate outside just before sunrise and start up their morning chant (Aarrrgh!).
> 
> We quickly learned to sleep with the windows closed.


Crows are so so noisy. Not a pleasant noise either.
When they congregate outside my place early in the morning, I get up and go outside and shoo them away.


----------



## feywon (Nov 10, 2021)

Where i am there are Owls at night, most other birds daybreak which is a bit slower here in the mountains because the sky gets lighter quite a while before sun actually clears the mountains. What kind of morning song varies with time of year as we get migratory birds in spring and fall. Including Geese that land on a neighbors pond.  Crows converse all year round. When the Red Winged Blackbirds are coming thru they sort of chitter at me till i feed them then they sing.


Bretrick said:


> Crows are so so noisy. Not a pleasant noise either.
> When they congregate outside my place early in the morning, I get up and go outside and shoo them away.


You might want to be careful about that.  Crows remember human faces and behavior and have been known to pass info to each other about who's friend, who's foe and carry grudges.  They've also been known to bring gifts to those who have been kind to them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)

I, too, hear the sweet  birdies chirping in the 4 a.m. hour.  It's incredibly delightful!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 10, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I, too, hear the sweet  birdies chirping in the 4 a.m. hour.  It's incredibly delightful!


I love listening to the morning birdsong


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I love listening to the morning birdsong


Me too!


----------

